# KANAFEH .....



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I call this my _"Habib Dessert"_. ... A Turkish guy named Habib asked me to make it for him and his family.

*** *CAUTION* ... Before you even think about making this ... realize it's either a diabetic coma or a heart-attack on a plate. Proceed at your own choice.

*Ingrediaments:*
1 pkg shredded phylo
2 sticks butter + ... _that's right_ ... 2 sticks. _Plus more for greasing the pan._
1 small tub ricotta
a cup give/take pistachios ... crushed if you like _(I use whole because I'm lazy)_
juice 1/2 lemon
a capful each of rosewater and orange blossom water ... these are each only a buck-$omething a bottle ... realize you're gonna want to find a lot more recipes to use this stuff or you're gonna have it a long time.
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup water


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*Let's Start:*

Cut the phylo in half and separate. Chop each half into smaller parts and put into a bowl. Add 1 stick melted butter to each and massage the bageebies out of it to coat all the shreds. Heat up a nice angled-side skillet and lube it up too. When it's all nice and hot ... put in half the phylo. Gently smash it in making sure you tuck the edges up nice.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

While the first half is cooking, mix up half ... or however much you want of the pistachios ... _half is good_ ... with the ricotta. **** _You can toast-up the pistachios if you like. I don't because ... you know ... I'm lazy._










Smear it on the first half in the pan ... carefully not to make a mess.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

After making sure the bottom is all nice and toasty brown ... cover with the other half of the phylo and smash it down nicely like you did with the first half.










Put a nice sturdy plate on top and do the flippamundo. ... _CAREFUL HERE_ ... this has some heft.










Put the plate on the side and lube up the pan again.










Gotta love that color. Yep ... _Luck is being' a Lady again with Me tonight._


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

While you're cooking up the other side ... mix in a bowl/cup/saucepan half'a-cup water and the cup of sugar. Cook it until the sugar is melted. I used nuclear radiation from the microwave _"Chef Mike"._ Cooking this a bit longer than just melted is OK, you're making a simple syrup ... _syrup_ being the key word. Add the lemon but let it cool a bit before adding the waters.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I like to put the pistachios on first before pouring on the syrup ... they stick on that way. Gently and evenly pour the syrup over the dish. I just like to use a big spoon. _LET IT SIT FOR A WHILE_ ... replate it for presentation but still serve it warm.










*That's it. ... I hope you like it.*​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

This has been a presentation of _"COOKING MATTERS"_ in Chicago.

_Cooking Matters is helping end childhood hunger by inspiring families to make healthy, affordable food choices. Our programs teach parents and caregivers with limited food budgets to shop for and cook healthy meals_.

















_NO ... There's NO way we're making this in the program ... but I'm a hot-shot Chef and I like to do stuff that shows I've got chops. I'm not a TV guy yet ... but we're SO much closer. ... All of our stuff is being edited and as soon as it's finished ... we'll be selling it to some TV station. _

NOBODY TOOK OR MADE ANY $$$ FOR OR FROM THIS. IT'S NOT AT ALL ANY ADVERTISEMENT OR SALES ATTEMPT.​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*Oooops *... I guess I forgot the presentation plate ..._

_







_

_*Nicely plated ... or so I wish to believe. *_​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Here it is ... To the table ..._


----------



## Lessismore (May 8, 2018)

A Famously Palestinian desert, in Turkish, it is called Kadayif


----------



## Emojitsu (Jun 11, 2018)

Huh, I learned something new today. Thanks for sharing!


----------

